# Jo5359



## jsadrakula (Oct 24, 2012)

I am looking at charges for Anesthesia Post op pain blocks. The Anesthsiologist is only doing the post op block and it is not the Anesthesia that will be used for the procedure. The MD's are told their pre-op EM code can never be higher than Level 2. They interview them and get all necessary medical information and do the examination. They were told it would be Level 2 because there is only one problem - PAIN. I would greatly appreciate any insight anyone has relating to the Level of the EM code that can/should be used. 

Thank in advance for your help.


----------



## JWash618 (Nov 2, 2012)

I may not be understanding your question correctly and your company may be different but:
With our groups, we don't bill E/Ms with post op pain blocks if thats all that is being done.
We bill the block, the pain site, the 338.18 and the v58.49
So for example:
ISB block for post op pain s/p Total shoulder
We would bill as
Flat Fee: 64415
DX1: 719.41
DX2: 338.18
DX3: v58.49

and thats all.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 2, 2012)

JRussell is correct.

An anesthesia code includes the pre-op evaluation and exam, establishing a plan of anesthesia care, routine monitoring (BP, EKG, Pulse oximetry, end-tidal CO2) and a post-operative evaluation.


----------



## jsadrakula (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for your insight. The billing ofice has been charging a Level 2 EM code. They also bill 62318 and 76942 for image guidance. The Practice owns the Ultrasound but the procedures are mainly for inpatient's. I want to be sure I am absolutely sure of the information I give the MD's.
If you can advise me any further, I would appreciate it
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

